

Journey to the mantle of the earth - kghose
http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/01/tech/mantle-earth-drill-mission/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

======
redspark
Have none of these people ever watched Dr. Who? We don't want to wake the
homoreptilius until 3020.

